# Drill holes in Studs for Speaker Wire



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I can not think of any possible reason you would need one.
Just drill them by eye.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Speaker wire is small.

Just eyeball it. 

If you want to shoot them level in a row, just tie off a string on either side.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just want to make sure it was centered between the 2x4's I'm also running cat 6 wire going down and with this wooden egg shape makes your drill bit center of the 2x4 with out any guessing.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

bote110 said:


> Just want to make sure it was centered between the 2x4's I'm also running cat 6 wire going down and with this wooden egg shape makes your drill bit center of the 2x4 with out any guessing.


Never seen anything like that in my lifetime. Always done it by eyeballing aprox. center.

BTW, how many cables are you running? It probably would be better to just use Smurf Tube from a central pull point, and then come down either through the attic if no second floor, or up through the crawlspace or basement, if not on a slab.

Is this a house remodel, or a house build in progress?


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have to go both up into the Attic with speaker wire and cat 5 and speaker wire going down. We had bought a new modular house an moved in last Dec. the basement is unfinished . In Modular every thing runs up and over then down to where they put the electrical box.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm assuming this is because you don't have access to the studs - you're trying to go behind the drywall, correct? And this is why you can't eyeball it?


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

The wall where I want to drill is on the main wall where on a Modular House would be where both half's come together so I think the wall is on a support beam?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

That's called the marriage wall. They are not always on a support beam. It depends how far that wall runs without being supported. If the basement isn't finished you can easily see if there is a beam there. Either way there will be what is essentially a rim joist there so it would be really hard to get through it vertically unless you just angle through the top edge. Sometimes they double or triple that lumber up for strength. Small chance that the base plate might be slightly further over than those beams.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> BTW, how many cables are you running? It probably would be better to just use Smurf Tube from a central pull point, and then come down either through the attic if no second floor, or up through the crawlspace or basement, if not on a slab.


I like this idea much better.
Personally speaking, I don't like the idea of burying audio/video/computer cables in walls and other unaccessible places. This industry changes and upgrades so rapidly that it's worth trying to find ways to run cable so it's all accessible for easy updating/upgrading.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe these are closed walls so a smurf tube would require some extensive demo and drywall work. Doesn't sound like something he wants to do, but who knows.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

This pic shows the second half of the wall , The other half is where I want to drill it will be between the small door opening on the far left and big opening in the center next to it ,{This pic is before both boxes are tied toghter}


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the marriage line from the basement and from the attic? That long of a distance should have a beam under it for support. Are you just trying to run cable from the attic straight to the basement or do you need to go horizontally through a wall?


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Modular Home have all wires going thru the attic and across to end of the box then down to the power box. So drilling down anywhere should be easy. I don't a pic of the beam in the basement at this time . I did notice that the contractor did run his wires across underneath the beam , so I will have to be careful not to hit them.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

bote110 said:


> Modular Home have all wires going thru the attic and across to end of the box then down to the power box. So drilling down anywhere should be easy. I don't a pic of the beam in the basement at this time . I did notice that the contractor did run his wires across underneath the beam , so I will have to be careful not to hit them.


Good modulars don't run all the wiring in the attic. Top floor lights and any hvac in the attic would obviously have wire runs up there, but well built ones run the wires like you would in a normal home toward the corner where the electric panel will be located and then leave 20+ feet of extra cable to run down through the first floor to the basement or wherever the panel is.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

mikegp said:


> Good modulars don't run all the wiring in the attic. Top floor lights and any hvac in the attic would obviously have wire runs up there, but well built ones run the wires like you would in a normal home toward the corner where the electric panel will be located and then leave 20+ feet of extra cable to run down through the first floor to the basement or wherever the panel is.


Should have said this Modular Home From PA ran all the wiring up and over to the power panel with plenty of wire at the end. We seen another Modular Home down the road from us from a another Co. get there wires snip off ether from transport or when they installed it on to the foundation, they was not a happy customer and it was the young couple's mother in-law that was the sales rep for the Co. good thing we didn't go with them. So good or bad sh-t happens!


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Findley a pic of my support beam in the basement where the 2 half's are joined . Trying to determent where base plate {2x4}of the wall would be, contractor things it would be above where a lip is that supports the floor joist , if so it would be easier to run a cat5 cable and a sub woofer cable's down to the basement .


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It is probably(almost definitely) over the center beam. You can still run a hole down through the beam, but it's going to be a little harder.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

mikegp said:


> It is probably(almost definitely) over the center beam. You can still run a hole down through the beam, but it's going to be a little harder.


I just remember something, is when the electrician wired the thermostat
in the living room he went down thru the wall a couple of feet over. I just remember when he was drilling thru the floor next to the wall with a tiny long drill bit when the floor was bare . Now I got to hunt that down!


----------

